# Missing item in delivery



## a13x (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry for posting it in here but having probs with my e-mail and cant use pm at the mo.
My order num: 77410829. Im missing the gritguard. The item wasnt listed on the delivery note in the box but is on my order.
Can contact me on 07734442025 if you prefer.
thx
alex


----------

